# No Spark Briggs and Straton



## mrite (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi
I have a 8 HP Briggs and Straton on a snowblower and I have no spark
I bought a new plug and connected it to the plug wire and then set it on the engine head, then cranked the engine with the electric start and there was still no spark.what I would like to know is how to proceed from here to get this engine running again
Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

OK - the 2 likely issues are either the "kill lead / switch" has a fault and is grounding the magneto circuit or the magneto has failed

1st - see if you can disconnect the kill lead (turn off) switch wire and check if you get any evidence of spark without that connected. If you do, then it is likely to be a problem inside the start / stop switch and not too much of a problem to fix.

If that doesn't work - then you need to remove the air cowl - the magneto is on the outside of the flywheel just under that cover. The units are generally not serviceable - so if its shot - you will need a replacement , but before you do that - unbolt the magneto - clean the mating surfaces thoroughly (both the engine frame and the mating surface of the magneto) with some fine emery paper and reassemble and try again. If that doesn't work - it sounds like the magneto has gone to its maker or maybe the high tension lead or its connection has failed


----------



## mrite (Sep 21, 2008)

MrChooks
Thanks for the info, I am going to try to find time this week to check out your suggestions
Went to Chapters today to try and find a small engine repair book and guess what , They don't have any . so it looks like this forum is a great place to be ,and a lot cheaper.
thanks again.


----------



## mrite (Sep 21, 2008)

MrChooks
Thanks for the info, I am going to try to find time this week to check out your suggestions
Went to Chapters today to try and find a small engine repair book and guess what , They don't have any . so it looks like this forum is a great place to be,and a lot cheaper.
thanks again.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

mrite :wave:

Have alook at the link below (B&S Repair manual see page 16) that was kindly provided to me by my TSF colleague SABL.ray:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/briggs/Micro Engine Repair Manual.pdf

This might help.


----------

